# Drill the Oil !



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

$2.25 per gallon for reg unleaded thats on the gas station billboard across the street ! What happend to the idea of drilling for oil up in Alaska, I dont believe the tree huggers I think we can drill this oil with minimal enviromental damage if any. Whadda think!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

It would be fine if they didn't export it all to China and Japan like they do now. All this misery and BS is a well thought out plan and we have to pay for it. I say lets empty the whitehouse of crooked politicians and lobbyists then maybe we would have a say in the matter. :evil:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is called a strategic reserve for a reason. If the rest of the world stopped feeding us oil for a few weeks we would be dead without those reserves (a real possibility these days). If you want to lower gas prices, we need to settle things down in iraq, but down a well or two there, built a few more refineries and get the oil and shipping companies to quit gouging us.


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

I'm with buckseye.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> It is called a strategic reserve for a reason. If the rest of the world stopped feeding us oil for a few weeks we would be dead without those reserves (a real possibility these days). If you want to lower gas prices, we need to settle things down in iraq, but down a well or two there, built a few more refineries and get the oil and shipping companies to quit gouging us.


How about exploring ALTERNATIVE FUEL VEHICLES?!? America was founded on self-sufficiency...what ever happened to that spirit? (I know, I know, I buy crappy t-shirts and sneakers that are made by kids in Pakistan...hypocrite to the core!  )


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Why am I not pushing for self sufficency when it comes to fuels? Because this administration refuses to even explore the idea. I am giving ideas as to what will help to lower the prices now, not in three years.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> It would be fine if they didn't export it all to China and Japan like they do now.


We are not exporting any oil to China or Japan. Only thing exported is natural gas to Japan. Actually the laws on the books now forbid exporting Alaskan or California oil anywhere except to the lower 48.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Is there ever a possibility of seeing 1.50 a gallon gas again???? 1.75 last fall was bad enough 2.25 now sucks costs about 15.00 more to fill the truck now than it did last fall. Thank god for company vehicals to drive to and from work.

I say drill the wells in Alaska, provide jobs for Americans and be a self sufficiant country again, screw the middle east and get our vehical manufactures to get off there butts and put out a truck that gets 20 plus miles per gallon the technology is there and we all know it is..

Bottom line they have us in there back pocket we as americans will pay what ever it costs for a gallon of gas we might ***** and complain but we'll still pay it. :******:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I doubt we will ever see $1.50 gas again, considering if inflation was taken into account since 1973, we should be paying about $3.00 per gallon. America will never be self sufficient in oil, even with AnWR and new discoveries because demand out runs supply from American sources. 
China and India are now starting to consume more and more oil which also increases demand. As to fuel efficient vehicles, all you have to do is look at the current state of American manufacturers like GM and Ford losing market share and other manufacturers that are producing fuel efficient vehicles that are gaining market share, like Toyota and Honda. The market place will push for more fuel efficiencies; just look at the waiting lists for Toyota's hybrids while GM is rumored to be closing down Pontiac and Oldsmobile.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was just a little kid back in the 70s but I remember everybody saying all this stuff back then. Then the US put out the K car and diesals became fad.  I fear I may never hear the roar of a pushrod V8 again


----------

